#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Буддийский храм открыт в Харькове

## Skyku

Открытие буддийского комплекса "Пагода" состоялось в Харькове 20 декабря. 

Об этом Українським Новинам сообщила Харьковская областная государственная администрация. 

В мероприятии приняли участие заместитель председателя областной государственной администрации Ярослав Ющенко, чрезвычайный и полномочный посол Социалистической Республики Вьетнам в Украине Нгуен Ван Тхань, представители вьетнамской диаспоры, религиозной общины "Аджита" и делегация буддийских монахов из Вьетнама. 

Строительство комплекса было организовано корпорацией "Техноком" и вьетнамским землячеством Харькова совместно с религиозной общиной "Аджита". 

Как сообщила Українським Новинам руководитель авторского коллектива архитекторов, создавшего проект комплекса, Татьяна Поливанова, комплекс расположен на участке территории Харьковского завода тракторных двигателей по ул. Киргизской, 19-Е на месте снесенных сооружений технического назначения.
ссылка

----------


## Владов

Храм открыт в Новогодние каникулы?

----------


## Аминадав

З інших новин:




> Комплекс был построен на бывшей территории «Харьковского завода тракторных двигателей», по ул. Киргизской, 19-Е. На его создание ушло всего 7 месяцев – несмотря на сложные и непривычные для вьетнамских рабочих погодные условия.
> 
> Центром комплекса стал храм – пагода «Чук-Лам - Харьков», названная в честь одного из течений в буддизме. По обеим сторонам от нее расположились башни, а также необходимые вспомогательные постройки и помещения. «Чук-Лам - Харьков»» стала первой пагодой не только в Харькове, но и в Украине, а также самой большой в Европе.
> 
> Первое время службы в храме будет проводить один буддийский священник. Предполагается, что в дальнейшем их будет трое.


http://kh.ura-inform.com/20.12.2007/8903.html - багато фото за цим лінком





> Не Буддой единым: в отдельном помещении - статуи великих просветленных личностей, императоров. Благовонную палочку архитектор оставляет тлеть у изваяния вождя социалистического Вьетнама, мочки ушей оттянуты - подчеркивается близость с Буддой.
> 
> - Во Вьетнаме его зовут дядюшка Хо, а мы его Хо Ши Мин.
> 
> Отношение к дедушке Хо во Вьетнаме схоже с отношением граждан СССР к дедушке Ленину, рассказывает Чечельницкий: изучение биографии - с первого класса, домик, где жил Хо Ши Мин, бережно хранится, мавзолей - место паломничества.
> 
> Пачки долларов перед статуей фальшивые, выпускают такие специально для приношения в дар воплощениям Будды. Сергей Чечельницкий объясняет: в буддизме принято считать, что желания ведут к страданиям, а поэтому то, что желаешь, нужно дарить Будде.
> 
> Сергей Чечельницкий, архитектор: «То, что кладут деньги, ну, и во Вьетнаме видел. А тут много уже... водка, колбаса приносится в дар. Но еще раз: для буддизма это нормально».


http://news.mediaport.info/city/2007/47936.shtml - тут також відео




> У вьетнамской общины в Харькове есть все, что нужно для жизни: свои фирмы, свои рестораны, детские сады. А теперь появился и свой храм. По официальной статистике, в нашем городе проживает 5 тыс. вьетнамцев. А сторонников разных течений буддизма до 15 тыс. Изначально пагоду собирались возвести в парке «Зустріч», но это вызвало возмущения жителей Фрунзенского района. Поэтому парк решили не трогать, а комплекс восточных культовых зданий построить на территории завода тракторных двигателей.
> 
> Торжественно открывать комплекс «Пагода» на ул. Киргизской прибыли посол Республики Вьетнам в Украине Нгуен Ван Тхань и вице-губернатор Ярослав Ющенко. Всех гостей одарили брошками-розочками и рассадили в желтом шатре. Под звон ритуальных инструментов по лепесткам цветов в него вошла процессия монахов в желтых и оранжевых облачениях. Все до одного – в вязанных шапочках. Некоторым из почтенных священнослужителей по 90 лет. Совершить путешествие в Украину им было совсем непросто, говорят в землячестве.


http://24.ua/news/show/id/23976

----------


## Аминадав

Завтра (10 января, четверг) я буду в Харькове. Во второй половине дня собираюсь посетить недавно открытый вьетнамский буддийский храм:
http://sangha.org.ua/content/view/77/47/

Если кто-то хочет составить компанию - жду смс на номер +38067 405 5002.

----------


## Ersh

Саш, тогда отчет с тебя.

----------


## Аминадав

> Саш, тогда отчет с тебя.


Я не поехал, но отчет есть:
http://community.livejournal.com/ua_buddhism/21209.html


Одно фото из отчета:

----------


## ullu

вторая ссылка чета не работает

----------


## Аминадав

> вторая ссылка чета не работает


там нет второй ссылки. есть ссылка и фотка

----------


## Аминадав

А фото по ссылке вам видны?

----------


## Аминадав

Стаття в "Україні Молодій":
http://www.umoloda.kiev.ua/regions/57/116/0/38426/
В "Сегодня":
http://www.segodnya.ua/news/772529.html

Тут є карта, як пройти до храму:
http://moyayeva.livejournal.com/8099.html

----------


## Kleon

Как я понял это тхеравада?

----------


## Аминадав

> Как я понял это тхеравада?


Нет. Хотя что это именно, я не знаю.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%...B0%D0%BC%D0%B5

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhism_in_Vietnam

----------


## Kleon

Так что тут непонятного!? Чук Лам это традиция Тхиен, что переводится как дзен. Кстати статья напомила книгу Вон Кью Кита, где он очень много рассказывал о традиции Вьетнама. Кстати а Тит Нат Хань был в какой традиции?

----------

Аминадав (16.02.2011)

----------


## Skyku

Все планирую съездить минимум раз. Может на ближайших выходных и получится. Расскажу, что пойму  :Smilie:

----------


## Tsewang Zangmo

> Все планирую съездить минимум раз. Может на ближайших выходных и получится. Расскажу, что пойму


Не забудьте паспорт и имейте в виду - пускают до шести вечера.

----------


## Skyku

> Не забудьте паспорт и имейте в виду - пускают до шести вечера.


Да, про паспорт прочел. И в голову бы не пришло брать с собой  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати а Тит Нат Хань был в какой традиции?


Почему *был*?

----------


## Kleon

Извиняюсь. И тем не менее. В какой традиции он? И кстати Тит Нат Хань живет во франции кажется?

----------


## Топпер

Вот про него подробнее

----------

